

Reveal HN: New Relic's Homepage is Photoshopped - martinshen

Unless he has a serious OSX mod... Ubuntu can't run on Thunderbolt displays. Pointed out by my cofounder. http://newrelic.com/
======
runjake
While you're right, the image is technically Photoshopped, as tangothedog
alluded, _it is_ running one or more VMs.

<http://newrelic.com/images/signup/bg_developers.jpg>

Look at the OS X menu bar at the top of the right monitor. The right monitor
also has a windowed VM instance of Ubuntu running on it. The left monitor has
a full screened VM (or remote desktop session) running on it.

By the way, why is this even on HN? What's the point, here?

------
tangothedog
It could be running as a VM..

